
Visa outage: payment chaos after card network crashes - botzi2001
https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2018/jun/01/visa-outage-payment-chaos-after-card-network-crashes-live-updates
======
pards
Visa issued a single statement on Twitter acknowledging the outage then went
dark. Not cool.
[https://twitter.com/VisaNewsEurope/status/100257970416195174...](https://twitter.com/VisaNewsEurope/status/1002579704161951745)

